
ESP8266 gets its game on with open source engine - guiambros
https://hackaday.com/2019/03/11/esp8266-gets-its-game-on-with-open-source-engine/
======
rtpg
One thing it took me a huge while to understand is that all the old portable
consoles could exist thanks to specialized hardware for graphics rendering in
particular

I think a lot of these projects don’t use that kind of thing, which makes me
wonder if there’s a market/space in the community for a hardware graphics
driver off the cheapest FGPA possible that could drive a TFT and enable flappy
bird at a bit more than 20FPS

~~~
YUMad
Esp8266 costs dollar and half, shipping from China included. The main reason
for its popularity is the ultralow price, nobody is going to be bolting on
expensive addons to it.

If you want better performance, just buy esp32 for 6 dollars shipped - it has
dual cpu, increased speed and many other improvements.

~~~
rtpg
I’m thinking more about perf and trying to set up the minimal thing.

But I guess your point still stands. If you have this huge machine making tiny
super fast general chips, what’s the point of trying to go specialized

~~~
pjmlp
Even perf, think about PCs being sold with 512 KB, with possible expansion for
640 KB, e.g. PCW 1512.

Plenty of gaming power already available, even if that means Assembly to
actually take it to the limit.

------
denysonique
Sadly ESP8266 may become banned in EU
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/11/eu_directive_ban_rf...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/11/eu_directive_ban_rf_radio_firmware_tinkering)

~~~
gsich
I see no reason why this would happen. By this reasoning, you can also ban
laptops and smartphones.

------
purplezooey
Damn, flappy bird and don't even need an esp32..

